# Giant 20" Mason jar Fake?



## Hieroglyphica (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,
 This is my first post to this site although I've been a cheerful lurker for some time!
 I recently went to a garage sale and bought a neat old jar I intended to use for a terrarium.  
 Since them, I've been told it's a rare Mason jar and was hoping someone could tell me if these types of jars were ever really made early this century.  
 I can't figure out how to upload the picture I took so I'll give a description:
 20" tall, clear jar with metal lid
 On the front  it says: Mason's Patent Nov 30th 1958 with a big star
 On the back it has an eagle witch a shield holding arrows and olive branch, with 3 stars on top of it and 4 starts below it.

 The top is threaded for a lid but I have no idea if the metal one is original, it just looks old and rusted.  

 Really I'm happy making it a terrarium but I'm curious to know if jars this size really were made early on.

 Thanks in advance!!


----------



## woody (Jun 16, 2004)

If it says 1958 it is probably a reproduction bottle.
 All the real mason patent jars are embossed Nov. 30th 1858.


----------



## Maine Digger (Jun 16, 2004)

Additionally, the metal lids on the old masons were zinc not tin, you'd have corrosion, not rust[]


----------



## woody (Jun 16, 2004)

Does the top of the jar have a ground lip?


----------



## woody (Jun 16, 2004)

Here we go: Red Book #1982

 Mason's (star) Patent Nov. 30th 1858 reverse: Embossed eagle
 Smooth lip Mason beaded neck seal Metal screw cover, unmarked, painted white or gold lacquer. Some have wire carrying bail, with wooden grip.
 4 gallon size; circa 1975; Libbey Glass company.
 For 1976 Bicentennial.

 Value: Clear $35-50

 The mystery is solved.[]


----------



## Hieroglyphica (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks for all the help Woody and everyone else!

 It does have 1858 and not 1958 as I posted, that was a typo.  

 It's going to make  a great terrarium too!

 Hiero


----------

